# The darknet markets are selling uber driver account reactivation.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Got them bitcoins? NP

You too can drive again for these soul crushing bastards, seek the nearest black market and contact suppliers for escrow and details.

Oh and they make no guarantees as for more than 1 month before they deactivate you again, given the degree of incompetence over at uber, I would say:

DEAL 'EM IN *****!


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

d0n said:


> Got them bitcoins? NP
> 
> You too can drive again for these soul crushing bastards, seek the nearest black market and contact suppliers for escrow and details.
> 
> ...


Where are your references and sources?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Just buy an acct.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

It's probably Uber making coin on the down low.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Where are your references and sources?


http://pwoah7foa6au2pul.onion/

And you are welcome.



Jagent said:


> It's probably Uber making coin on the down low.


This is an actual possibility but through outsource selling their admin powers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jagent said:


> It's probably Uber making coin on the down low.


This was my first thought!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

d0n said:


> http://pwoah7foa6au2pul.onion/
> 
> And you are welcome.
> 
> This is an actual possibility but through outsource selling their admin powers.


One thing this entire scam depends on is constantly finding new drivers who are stupid enough to play the game. I predict that they will run out of new victims within 6 months.

Driver shortage will dictate a policy change. Instead of deactivation, drivers will be offered a second chance if they pay to watch a video on safety. Basically, drivers who fall below standards will be fined and life will go on. Ratings being based on last 100 trips, instead of 500 was the first sign that there is a problem. Making it more difficult for pax to rate drivers was the second clue.

Watch for it. Ubers reputation is becoming so bad that many pax are asking about it now. No one recommends driving to their worst enemy. The cat is out of the bag. Without drivers, Uber is just a bunch of jerks sitting in an office.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jagent said:


> One thing this entire scam depends on is constantly finding new drivers who are stupid enough to play the game. I predict that they will run out of new victims within 6 months.
> 
> Driver shortage will dictate a policy change. Instead of deactivation, drivers will be offered a second chance if they pay to watch a video on safety. Basically, drivers who fall below standards will be fined and life will go on. Ratings being based on last 100 trips, instead of 500 was the first sign that there is a problem. Making it more difficult for pax to rate drivers was the second clue.
> 
> Watch for it. Ubers reputation is becoming so bad that many pax are asking about it now. No one recommends driving to their worst enemy. The cat is out of the bag. Without drivers, Uber is just a bunch of jerks sitting in an office.


Thank you.
I been saying that for a long, long time. 
NOTHING is endless. Everything ends - especially if its good. 
There is a limited number of grains of sand, there is a number.
And, sooner or later, Uber will run out of drivers. At the rate they're going through us ... I give an over/under number of three years. (that's 36 months).
Minimum bet is five-five stars.
Pick over or under.
Pay's 4.5 stars on a win.
Tie voids bet, bettor refunded.

Step up folks, place your bets.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Darknet takes a hit, but will rise again! AlphaBay before and after the website shutdown after a law-enforcement crackdown.










*AlphaBay, Hansa Shut But Drug Dealers Flock to Dark Web DreamMarket*
NBC News - July 20 2017 by Tom Winter

Two of the largest online black-market sites have been shuttered in a law-enforcement crackdown, but drug dealers have moved in a hurry to a third "dark net" emporium, where listings of fentanyl and heroin have already spiked, according to analysts.

The newfound popularity of DreamMarket highlights the whack-a-mole challenges of policing drugs sold online even as government officials touted the the death of the other two sites, AlphaBay and Hansa.

The Drug Enforcement Administration and the Justice Department announced Thursday that AlphaBay - described as a major source of fentanyl and heroin that has been linked to overdose deaths - had been seized and closed down.

"This is likely one of the most important criminal investigations of the year - taking down the largest dark net marketplace in history," said Attorney General Jeff Sessions.

The so-called dark net is a part of the Internet that can only be accessed by specialized software or hardware and contains clandestine websites not found through normal search engines.

Alphabay and Hansa advertised drugs, chemicals, counterfeit documents, weapon and computer malware among many other items and services, cloaking users in anonymity. Authorities said AlphaBay alone was responsible for at least a billion dollars worth of commerce, using bitcoin and other crypto-currencies.

AlphaBay's suspected founder, Alexandre Caze, was arrested earlier this month in Thailand at the request of U.S. officials. A week later he was found dead in his cell.

As soon as authorities shut down AlphaBay, sellers began migrating to other sites, according to Kela Targeted Cyber Intelligence, a Tel Aviv company that specializes in monitoring the dark net.

When AlphaBay was still up and running, competitors Hansa and DreamMarket had about 5,000 new listings a week, Kela said. Once AlphaBay went down, their new listings tripled to approximately 15,000 a week.

Hansa was shut down Thursday, according to Europol, which had been investigated the site since 2016. DreamMarket, though, is still operating - and thriving, with a dramatic increase in drug listings, according to Kela.

Before AlphaBay was seized, there were approximately 150 new listings per week for sellers of heroin or fentanyl on DreamMarket, Kela said. Since AlphaBay's demise, that has jumped to 700 to 800 new listings - a five-fold increase.






Yakir Bechler, chief operating officer of Kela, says it's not clear what the future holds for the surviving black-market sites.

"Everyone out there may be speculating that the other market DreamMarket, could be compromised as well," he said.

At Thursday's announcement, Acting FBI Director Andrew McCabe made reference to the fluid nature of the online sales.

"Our critics will say as we shutter one site another site emerges. And they may be right," McCabe said. "But that is the nature of criminal work. It never goes away, you have to constantly keep at it, and you've got to use every tool in your toolbox."

Because the sites operate anonymously and are heavily encrypted, NBC News was unable to reach anyone to comment.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow ! That might be worth about .50 cents, huh ?  Lol


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Botcoins ? 1 bitcoin almost worth $2600. So couple of bitcoins to make peanuts? 


d0n said:


> Got them bitcoins? NP
> 
> You too can drive again for these soul crushing bastards, seek the nearest black market and contact suppliers for escrow and details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Jagent said:


> One thing this entire scam depends on is constantly finding new drivers who are stupid enough to play the game. I predict that they will run out of new victims within 6 months.
> 
> Driver shortage will dictate a policy change. Instead of deactivation, drivers will be offered a second chance if they pay to watch a video on safety. Basically, drivers who fall below standards will be fined and life will go on. Ratings being based on last 100 trips, instead of 500 was the first sign that there is a problem. Making it more difficult for pax to rate drivers was the second clue.
> 
> Watch for it. Ubers reputation is becoming so bad that many pax are asking about it now. No one recommends driving to their worst enemy. The cat is out of the bag. Without drivers, Uber is just a bunch of jerks sitting in an office.


Nah, it'll be just like the trucking industry.

When the economy is good, there is a shortage of qualified drivers - hardly anyone wants to put up with the problems and the lifestyle for what they're paid. The companies raise drivers pay in order to attract new applicants, but there is a shortage of qualified drivers.

When the economy is bad though, every Tom, Richard, and Harry that either got downsized or laid off is scrambling to make some money and they swarm to the transportation industry, lured by the promise of high wages and the ability to travel.

The two extremes are like a swinging pendulum - back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...did that shit actually work?


What about nowadays?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's people submitting stolen identities to Uber for activation. Uber probably doesn't verify the picture on the license so they would photoshop your picture on the stolen license. Boom, you're activated as someone else. And the person whose identity was stolen won't even know it unless they sign up for Uber themselves, which is very unlikely. 
A very dangerous thing, as a criminal could drive as someone else, commit crimes against their passengers, and get away with it because someone else would be identified by Uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Scary... LOL we should tip the media to this. Would make a GREAT news story!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Scary... LOL we should tip the media to this. Would make a GREAT news story!


Hell, it would make a great movie.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I remember Dara saying that this was a feature in the new app.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

_the below answer has been marked correct by an independent group of scientists:_



Jagent said:


> It's probably Uber making coin on the down low.


this literally makes the most sense. what a perfectly uber-like way to deal with driver attrition.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Maven said:


> Darknet takes a hit, but will..


What a bizarre message:
"This Hidden Site"

Like they were too good to use the term "DarkNet" but couldn't come up with anything better...


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Instead of deactivation, drivers will be offered a second chance if they pay to watch a video on safety. Basically, drivers who fall below standards will be fined and life will go on. e.


That is already the case - drivers that fall below standards can be reactivated after the 7-7 course.

This does NOT apply to drivers who were deactivated for alleged "fraudulent reasons".


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

been able to buy driver & rider accounts on tor for years

its easier to just post on Craigslist or friend/family member that resembels you that never plan on ubering & offer 10% of your earnings

just be upfront with the risks account might last a month might last years


----------

